# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Into Asia-Review of Current thinking

## Angela

See:
https://aeon.co/essays/new-evidence-...s-cascading-in

----------


## Ailchu

seems like what we think to know turns out to be a bit too simple. the theory that modern humans evolved in different parts of africa at the same time 300000 years ago and not 200000, and then mixed gets growing support too.

https://www.mpg.de/11322481/oldest-h...irhoud-morocco

----------

